# 410.



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Could someone tell me if this is adequate for rabbits and squirrels, and any other birds found in North Carolina. If it is what gun do you reccomend and what loads.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, a .410 will take rabbits, squirrils, and any birds you can get to hold still while you take careful aim. :wink: The limitation of a .410 is its shot load capacity. To compensate for the limited pellet counts in .410 loads, most production models have fixed full-choke barrels, meaning the shot pattern at 30 yards (approximately the useful range of the .410) will be little more than a foot in diameter, too tight for wing-shooting unless you're an expert.

If you're looking for an inexpensive starter gun I would recommend the NEF Pardner Pump. It comes in 12 gauge, which seems like a lot of gun, but remember you can buy light-recoil loads for the 12. You can get the Pardner Pump for around $160 while even a low-end .410 single-shot model will cost at least $90.

-Dave


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The 410 is a great squirrel gun, especially in the summer and early fall when the leaves are still on the trees. I've used it occasional on rabbits but they seem to be out of range to fast for me so I normally carry a 20 or 12 gauge for rabbits when a shotgun is called for. As for birds, I'm no where near a good enough wing shot to be consistent with the 410 so it is usually the 12 for me, sometimes the 20.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

My first shotgun was a .410 about 25 years ago... and I still hunt with it sometimes. For one, the gun and shells weigh a lot less. With 3 inch #4 or #6's it will stop squirrels and rabbits. With #7 1/2's, it a real challange to dove hunt with.

I think that my shooting skills have been improved from practice with the single shot .410 since I have to make that one shot count.

my .02.

Have a great day


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Camo go with the .410. #6 and 7.1/2 size shot. Low recoil and fun to shoot you just may develope great shooting skills.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

buy a 12ga.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes! Just ask Anyone on the NET! The 12 guage is the only guage capable of taking any game; all other guages, especialy the .410bore, are only good as Pop-guns for making noise. :roll:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The .410 Bore has the same power, pellet for pellet as a 12 Ga., it's just that you have fewer(way fewer) pellets so you'll have more holes in your pattern. Ammo is expensive and sometimes hard to find. Personally, I'd go with a good 20 Ga., you can use 3/4 oz loads in it and have the same load as you'd have in a 3", 410 Bore with ammo costing about half the price. IF you're hard set on getting a 410, just remember, it's an Experts gun where you really have to be on your game to hit what you're aiming at. They will work fine on rabbits, ect and even dove and quail at closer range. Like I said, I'd go with a 20 Ga. JMHO, YMMV.

:beer:


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll just use my 20 gauge 870 Remmy


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A .410 in the hands of a good shot is an execellent squirrel gun out to about 10 yards!
:eyeroll: 
Buy a .20 or a .12, ammo is cheaper and they will get the job done right.
:beer:


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Camo said:


> I'll just use my 20 gauge 870 Remmy


You had a 20 gauge 870 this whole time and let us have this big long discussion over what you should get? Joke's on us, I guess. :lol:

But seriously, you can get nice light 20 gauge loads, 7/8 oz, 1200 fps, for squirrils, rabbits, doves and quail, why would you want less gun? For larger quarry you can go all the way up to 1 1/4 oz, or 1 5/16 oz turkey loads, and rifled slugs for deer. For ducks there are several decent 20 gauge steel loads, like the 1 oz, #3 shot, 1350 fps Federal Premium, or the 7/8 oz, #4 shot, 1550 fps Kent Fasteel. Geese might require some more expensive non-toxics like #4 Hevi-Shot, or #3 Tungsten Matrix, or #2 Bismuth, but even that can be done with a 20. For home defense Winchester makes a devastating 20 gauge buck-shot load, two dozen pellets of .25 caliber #3 buck! And few shotguns are considered as reliable as the tried and true model 870. You've got a fantastic gun already IMO.

-Dave


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

> You had a 20 gauge 870 this whole time and let us have this big long discussion over what you should get? Joke's on us, I guess.


No it's not that I just wanted a quiter gun for the area I was shooting in. Shuburbs (sp?) just down the street. It goes from suburbs to country real fast.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh. A .410 might work for that. So might .22 short, but point it the wrong direction and you'll have a mysterious hole in somebody's siding or window up to 1/2 mile away. Not sure what to go with for noise reduction. I guess a super long barrel if you can get one, and shoot sub-sonic loads if you can find 'em (under 1150 fps muzzle velocity).

-Dave


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

Personally, I would prefer to use a .410 on rabbits and squirrels, because it puts the challenge back into hunting. When you use a smaller gauge, you have to rely on your god given talents, experiences, and education to get closer to your game. Your not relying on massive firepower to do all of the work for you.

Again, this is just my personal preference. There is certainly nothing wrong with using any of the other guages.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Look. With the right load the .410 bore is adequate for deer. Squirels and little birdies are not a problem.

And WHY THE HEY would anyone use a 12 guage for upland game? You are aware that some people EAT what they kill right?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a little .410 Mossberg that I'm really interested in taking out in the field next season. I've found that I break clays with it as well or better than any larger gun that I own. I'm not a 90+ shooter by any stretch.
So this post has great interest for me.
As far as pattern is concerned - the rule of thumb for ANY gauge is that a FC will open about 1 in. per yard. As I have been finding out, the best use for a .410 is no further than 25 yds. At that distance patterns are 25+ inches wide with a dense center. If you center your shots and keep the range in mind, I'm told that you can take pretty much what you can shoot in the bird world.
Pete


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

410's are great guns to hunt with. just keep ur range in mind. 35 yards is a pretty good stretch for a full choke. 
they swing like they're not even there, they dont kick, and they weigh nothing..... the perfect small game gun.

ive even taken my 410 duck hunting!! i loaded up some 11/16oz loads of #6 hevishot and sat beside the creek where they are always within 30 yards.......
if i woulda been payin attention instead of takin a leak, i would have a much better story today. :lol:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

mr.trooper said:


> Look. With the right load the .410 bore is adequate for deer. Squirels and little birdies are not a problem.
> 
> And WHY THE HEY would anyone use a 12 guage for upland game? You are aware that some people EAT what they kill right?


Its probably illegal to use a 410. on deer though sorta like it is with a 22.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Its probably illegal to use a 410. on deer


Nope, Ohio and Arkansas just to name two.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, beside a .410 slug is roughly .45 caliber, and even if you don't like to admit it, everyone knows that anything .45 has got to be ok!
:beer:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> Yeah, beside a .410 slug is roughly .45 caliber, and even if you don't like to admit it, everyone knows that anything .45 has got to be ok!
> :beer:


its actually .380...... and that number doesnt have nearly the punch as the .45.

although its moving quite a bit faster than the .45, and probably has as much or more power, its almost always just a .38 roundball in a carrier. i wouldnt shoot a deer with a blackpowder .40cal farther than 35 yards or so.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> its actually .380...... and that number doesnt have nearly the punch as the .45.
> 
> although its moving quite a bit faster than the .45, and probably has as much or more power, its almost always just a .38 roundball in a carrier. i wouldnt shoot a deer with a blackpowder .40cal farther than 35 yards or so.


Yep, your right. Forgot to take the wad into account.


----------

